
Terrorist to Coward Chrome Extension - charlieirish
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/terrorist-to-coward/camjpbmlpgfcgilkohfkglmeojghicik?ref=producthunt
======
nabla9
This will evoke emotions, but I would not call terrorists cowards. In fact,
it's the attribute that least describes them. They usually die in the attack
and going to almost certain death is not cowardly even if their targets are
innocent civilians.

Terrorists don't attack military personnel because terrorism as tactics does
not work trough reduction of enemy manpower or material capability. It works
trough terror.

------
foldr
This is absurd. Being a terrorist is much worse, morally speaking, than simply
being a coward.

